# conceiving with short LP?



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

Hi there everyone!
I don't post often, but I read here a lot. I'd love your input on this question.

I have a short (usually 9 day) LP and always thought this meant I absolutely could *not* get pregnant (until I somehow lengthen the LP). However, I've been reading that some people here have gotten pregnant with a short LP.

I've had 2 or 3 cycles in my life (including starting right now) where my LP has lasted 10-11 days accompanied by really bad cramping and really clotted, dark flow. Could these have been early m/c? Today is (I think) day 10 of my LP and no AF yet - should I test? Take progesterone cream? do something? Ack!

Thanks so much for responding. . .I'm a head case right now!

p.s. I've felt some mild cramping/pangs around my uterus for the past few days, my nipples are tender (although not incredibly) my mouth tastes kind of metallic. . . but I've also had the flu and was really tired and hungry all of last week. I had lots of bd'ing around the time I usually ovulate (like the whole week







) . . . but didn't pay much attention to the actual ovulation so I can't say for sure that I *did* ovulate. Ok, gah. . I'll stop now!


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Hmm, not too much help for you, but just wanted to say that I did get pregnant with a short LP. After DS my LPs were 6 days. I took Vitex one month and got pregnant that month, so I think it helped lengthen my LP enough to get pregnant. I tested at 11 dpo.

Good luck, when are you going to test?


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

You are describing me. And I do think those could be early miscarriages. Several times I was sure I was pregnant, my luteal phase was a bit longer and then







.
Twice I got pregnant and had it verified by blood tests and then had the same early (before a normal luteal phase or just at it) miscarriage. After the first verified miscarriage, the dr. prescribed clomid hoping it would help my luteal phase. Pregnant, very early miscarriage but verified through bloodwork. The next cycle I received progesterone cream to use throughout the first trimester. You can see in my siggy I got two boys.
The natural creams, the last one I remember was prolief, didn't extend my luteal phase. I apparently need the prescription ones. However, things may have changed in the last three years in terms of what is available.
In short, I think you are having early miscarriages and I'm really sorry. You can try the creams and I hope and pray it works. If not, I would see someone to get a prescription cream and vitex or something similar certainly might help your cycles. I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

9 day LP is short, but not too short that you couldn't get pregnant. I got pregnant with #2 with a 10 day LP. (Got pregnant with #1 with an 11 day LP)

You can take 6 flax seed oil capsules per day to try and increase your LP by a day or 2.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
Hmm, not too much help for you, but just wanted to say that I did get pregnant with a short LP. After DS my LPs were 6 days. I took Vitex one month and got pregnant that month, so I think it helped lengthen my LP enough to get pregnant. I tested at 11 dpo.

Good luck, when are you going to test?

Sorry to cut in.







....

How much Vitex did you take per day? Also, how long did you continue to take it after finding out you were pregnant?


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
Sorry to cut in.







....

How much Vitex did you take per day? Also, how long did you continue to take it after finding out you were pregnant?

I don't remember how much was in each capsule, but I took 3 of them a day when AF stopped. When I found out I was pregnant (3w5d) I started slowly weaning off of them, by 6 weeks I had stopped taking them.


----------



## durafemina (Feb 11, 2004)

well, a FR BFN tonight. Still no sign of AF (and my AF symptoms have in fact mostly gone away). I guess I'll just hang out awhile and see. Thanks for all the suggestions and support


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

Vit. B -6 will lengthn your LP too.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I don't remember how much was in each capsule, but I took 3 of them a day when AF stopped. When I found out I was pregnant (3w5d) I started slowly weaning off of them, by 6 weeks I had stopped taking them.

Thanks!


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

I got pregnant with a 9 day LP, although it was 23 months of trying... but it was one of the few months I was not taking or doing anything special other then A LOT of BD'ing! Nothing worked for me to lengthen my LP, I tried everything... I did use an OPK and it worked like a charm! Oh and I tested at 10DPO and had a very depressing BFN, but 2 days later had the most beautiful line ever so don't give up hope when/if you get a BFN even though you are technically late!


----------

